# We Have A New Family Member



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been in contact with a toy rescue breed & retirement sanctuary within driving distance of my home for the last month. As you know from my previous post my husband and I were considering a 2nd dog. I was leaning towards's a rescue and willing to wait. Well we were basically pre-qualified and had all the paperwork completed. Friday morning I get a call from the lady in charge that two maltese were brought into her possession. I did not demand a maltese but she of course knew we have Shiloh. My husband and I had a decision to make and two dogs to meet. (we meanwhile spent Thursday night having a "date" night as suggested on a prior thread and that went fabulously- we will now allot one day a week for a date night :aktion033: )

Anyhow,this is the the weekend my son visits and we drove up with Shiloh to see the maltese. After an hour there, we are now the proud parents of a 2nd maltese who will be calling Jackson. He and a female maltese were basically cast out by the owners and when questioned by a neighbor who found the dogs wandering (this is in the country) told that they didn't want them and here is their microchip numbers with a slam of the door! The neighbor called the rescue and now I am a new Mom with very little info on this new guy except that he is supposed to be 3 years old.

I went to the Home Again site and did the yearly enrollment and have written the company for further info on the vet who injected the chip so that I can obtain any records available. 

Anyways, I don't have any pictures yet as we spent a great deal of the afternoon grooming him (we had to do a very short cut due to matting) but I wanted to share my news with all. He is very sweet & gentle and has these big sad eyes. I will be very busy this week but will try to post a thread later this week with a picture.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wonderful news - don't worry rescues lose the sad eyes fast , once they have their forever homes . Sarah :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

that is great news, will be looking forwardto seeing your new baby :smilie_daumenpos: im so happy for you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congratulations on your new addition. :smilie_daumenpos: i'm sure he'll be pleased with his new forever home. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how wonderful for all involved!!! I can't even imagine anyone tossing out two little Maltese ( or ANY pooch for that matter!) to have to fend for themselves! Makes me crazy!!! :smmadder: 
Little Jackson will soon realize the BIG difference between just being in a house and being welcomed into your home and your hearts!! Once he finds what real love is all about thouse sad eyes will get their 'sparkle!'
(Has he been checked out for health problems.... just in case he doesn't feel well?)
Can't wait to see photos !!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: . Hope all goes well with your new little Jackson. How awful for both of them to have been discarded to fend for themselves. I think people like that should be arrested & charged with cruelty.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Great news!!! I can't wait to see pictures and hear about how Jackson settles in.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you for your support ladies. I am still fuming about the original owners- sounds like a possible BYB. The couple apparently were moving and did not want to bother rehoming them. Jackson is of course a bit nervous right now and although he accepts petting and loves he does not seek it out and just stares at you in wonderment. Its obvious he had no real attention. He seems very taken with my husband's voice- perhaps the man was kinder- I don't know. We are leaving for the vet shortly.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor baby - but how lucky he is now to be in your home filled with love. He'll realize in no time what it means to be a spoiled Maltese!! Yes, please post pictures soon!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations! I am so happy your new little guy will know what it is to be loved and wanted.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations!! :aktion033: :aktion033: That's wonderful! I can't wait to see pictures of Jackson!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh that's so exciting!!! I'm so excited for you guys! And what a story, huh? Sounds like it was meant to be for you. I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hurray for Jackson and his new forever home. Sad that you couldn't take them both but I'm sure that the female will find a good home soon.

Congratulations, too, on your successful date night. :aktion033: 

Can't wait to see pics of Shiloh and Jackson together -- playing and having a great time.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

happy to hear about the new member of your family. Looking forward to seeing a picture.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! :aktion033: I can't wait to see some pics of Jackson and while your at it I would love to see some recent pics of Shiloh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:aktion033:  Glad Jackson found you. He will now know a different kind of love. :aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

First, I want to congratulate you on doing the date night. I think that is very important and something we sometimes lose in our lives together. :aktion033: I hope you enjoy your dates! Now, congrats on your new baby, and it is so great that you have given a homeless dog a new forever home. Hopefully, all will go well for you, hubby and your pups! :grouphug:


----------

